# pups



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

anyone having pups soon?


Black and tans? tri-color?
14"
female
good bloodline

pm is so......

banjo


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

Your a little late I had a nice bread litter but pups are gone. Wont have another untill next year. I have a 10 month old male I might let go.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks riverroad.....but I need to start with a pup. Much easier with the wife if i let her play with it for awhile....thanks


----------

